# Internet dauert manchmal lange bis es eine Verbindung aufbaut.



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 und es bootet über eine 840pro SSD von Samsung und wenn mein Rechner hochgefahren ist dauert es öfters mal 1~2 minuten bis der Rechner eine Verbindung mit dem Internet hergestellt hat, woran liegt das und wieso steht die Verbindung nicht sofort nach dem er hochgefahren ist ?


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2013)

Ist Dein Router "immer online" oder wählt er sich nur bei Bedarf ein? Das könnte eine Ursache sein.


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2013)

Ich schätze mal, das die automatische adressvergabe ein wenig hakt... (dhcp)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2013)

Jep der läuft schon seit .. 47 tagen seit dem letzten Neustart ^^

Was ist das und wie bekomm ich das in den Griff ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2013)

Leg doch einfach mal die ip deines rechners manuell fest. Wie das geht steht hier. Welche ip du für deinen rechner eintragen mußt kann ich dir aber nicht sagen, da ich ja noch nicht mal weis was für einen router du hast. (der wird wohl noch die standard-ip haben)


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2013)

Wo finde ich die Ip für mein Modem den raus ?


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2013)

Was für einen router hast du denn?
Wenn er noch die standard-ip hat, hilf auch das handbuch zum gerät weiter. Da steht i.d.r. drin, wie man in das web-interface kommt. Dazu gibt man entweder eine adresse oder ip (router-ip) in die adresszeile des routers ein.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (30. Mai 2013)

oki danke für deine Hilfe, ein Handbuch gabs nicht dazu ... ist ein normaler A1 Pirelli router ... aber scheint geklappt zu haben mit den festlegen der IP


----------



## TurricanVeteran (30. Mai 2013)

Im notfall findet man die standard-ip bestimmt auch im inet...


----------



## ThomasHAFX (31. Mai 2013)

jep hat geholfen .. Internet verbindet steht sofort nach dem der Rechner hochgefahren ist ; )


----------

